# January Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose your favorite pics from our members New Year's Resolution entries.

It's Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like by selecting all the photos you like then click 'Vote Now'.

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

Special thanks to the following members who submitted photos that were ineligible due being a previous month winner or having less than 25 posts: Le Master, RDN, and js924.

1: Neciebugs










2: brianne










3: 3Pebs3










4: LynnC










5: ceegee










6: Sarah J










7: Rob's GRs










8: GoldeninCT










9: LeoTheGolden










10: fourlakes










11: sophieanne










12: Neeko13










13: Cathy's Gunner










14: Ivyacres










15: Otis-Agnes










16: Karen519 










17: Helo's Mom










18: Kalhayd










19: Happy










20: cwag










21: mylissyk 










22: BrianO










23: Sandy22










24: OscarsDad










25: turtle66


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just voted, all such Great entries!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Got my vote in too, all the entries are wonderful!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The voting has begun! There's some hard decisions because the pics are so good.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I love every single one of them!!!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Helo's Mom said:


> I love every single one of them!!!



Me, too!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*21 Votes in so far, poll closes on Monday, January 29th @ 7:08 P.M. EST.*

They're all Great entries!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Voted! What a funny theme this turned out to be for this month!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

How will I ever choose?!? and I have to do it by Monday, January 29th @ 7:08 P.M. when the poll closes.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

30 votes are in, please cast your vote by Monday 1/29 at 7:08PM


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ivyacres said:


> 30 votes are in, please cast your vote by Monday 1/29 at 7:08PM


Have you voted? If not look through the entries and make your selections, it's multiple choice-you can vote for more than one entry. 

If you want to Vote for more than one entry, be sure to make them all when you vote. You can only vote one time.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Only a few days left to vote!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

34 Votes in so far. 

Monday-1/29/18 is the last day to vote, don't miss out.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> 34 Votes in so far.
> 
> Monday-1/29/18 is the last day to vote, don't miss out.


It's close, vote please.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only a few more days left to vote, look through the entries and vote for as many as you want.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

TODAY and TOMORROW are the last two days to cast your Vote. 

*Voting ends Monday, 1/29/18 @ 7:08 PM EST. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

39 Votes in so far-

Voting ends Monday at 7:08 PM EST.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

39 members have cast their vote!

Choose all your favorite pics from our members New Year's Resolution entries then click 'Vote Now'.

The poll closes tomorrow just after 7pm.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*TODAY* is the last day to vote in the Photo Contest, *the poll closes @ 7:08 PM EST*. 

*42* Votes in so far..........





> It's time to vote! Choose your favorite pics from our members New Year's Resolution entries.
> 
> It's Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like by selecting all the photos you like then click 'Vote Now'.
> 
> A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

TODAY is the last day to vote in the Photo Contest, the poll closes @ 7:08 PM EST. 

43 Votes in so far..........


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

...drum roll please.... the winner of the January Photo Contest is * fourlakes.*

Congratulations fourlakes, it was a close contest. Thanks to everyone who submitted pics, they were all great!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations fourlakes !!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulation fourlakes  . Loved all the pictures!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations fourlakes!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations. I laughed every time I looked at that picture.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Congrats Fourlakes!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Fourlakes, the photo is wonderful!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you everyone. Kudos to Rob's GRs and brianne as well who were close behind in a very tight race. I want to report that progress has been mixed on the dogs off the furniture resolution. It was going well in the first photo below but then I went to sit in my chair and found it was occupied.
I am working on a theme for February and will let Ivyacres know soon.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Congratulations fourlakes! Your dogs are too funny! Love the new post! That picture is a winner too!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Way to go fourlakes!!! That was a fantastic picture. Better watch out; they can't possibly give up their space now that they're celebrities


----------

